# Nik Silver Effex



## quantum (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone heard of any money off coupons/ vouchers/ codes available for Silver Effex Pro II??
Thanks
John


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 25, 2013)

http://education.niksoftware.com/20...photography-first-for-professionals-and-more/

Best deal ever. You can get the entire Nik collection for 149.00 (Not just the Lightroom Plugins either!)


----------



## DaveS (Mar 25, 2013)

For those of us who have purchased a portion of the product (in my case Nik Color Effects 4 Pro version, i think you need to have spent $149 or more), Google is sending out free upgrade to the entire collection emails to registered owners.  I got my upgrade email earlier today, and have just finished installing.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 25, 2013)

I just got my Google email too. No indication wether its just re-packaged or if there are any fixes / updates too.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 25, 2013)

The notice on GPlus said it was:

The biggest changes are:

1. installer for all products
2. Windows 8 support
3. Google branding
4. Price change

The good news is that owners of the Nik Collection will get future upgrades for free


----------



## Glenn NK (Mar 25, 2013)

quantum said:


> Anyone heard of any money off coupons/ vouchers/ codes available for Silver Effex Pro II??
> Thanks
> John



Yes

BEDGE

or

DZIZER

I use BEDGE - cost me 126.65 CAD

Now all I have to do is figure out how to use them in Lightroom  - anyone?


----------



## DaveS (Mar 25, 2013)

Glenn, 

After installing the collection, you select a photo, right click and it should appear as a series of options under "Edit in".

Dave.


----------



## quantum (Mar 25, 2013)

WHOOP WHOOP, didn't expect this guys. Thanks for the heads up.

John


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 26, 2013)

MU-43.com is also offering a 15% off coupon.  The coupon code is "MU-43".  I am sure others are offering codes, as posted above, but I thought I would post an extra one in case some do not work.  For the record, I am receiving absolutely nothing for posting this code.

--Ken


----------



## wianb (Mar 26, 2013)

I have just purchased the full collection.....and the discount code took another 15% off! $124US including UK VAT, got to be a bargin!


----------



## clee01l (Mar 26, 2013)

Glenn NK said:


> Yes
> 
> BEDGE
> 
> ...


 The code NSN12 works for the 15% discount and apparently so does MAXISNIK


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone have any idea how long the discount codes will last?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 27, 2013)

Bruce J said:


> Anyone have any idea how long the discount codes will last?


No idea on how long the codes will last, but the $149 price looks to be permanent.  If I were to speculate, I'd say you have time to try the 15 day trial, before the discount codes expire.


----------



## donoreo (Mar 28, 2013)

I got my 15% discount.  Good thing it is a download, I am having a bunch of lighting stuff my wife does not know about delivered.


----------



## Mr. Pixels (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello all,

I just installed the collection and it does not show up in the Edit menu (Lightroom 4.3) ? 

The plugins are fine in Photoshop CS6. 

I have re-installed any ideas ?

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Mar 29, 2013)

Mr. Pixels said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just installed the collection and it does not show up in the Edit menu (Lightroom 4.3) ?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. You probably have in LR Preferences on the Presets tab checked the checkbox labeled "Store Presets with Catalog" ?  NIK Software only installs in the Global location (i.e. where your External Editor Presets would be if the box were not checked.  Locate them in "/Users/[UserName]/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/External Editor Presets/"  and copy them to "/../Lightroom Settings/External Editor Presets"


----------



## Mr. Pixels (Mar 29, 2013)

:hail: Thank you Cletus it worked. Yes I have my photo's and Catalog on a 2nd HDD.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 29, 2013)

Mr. Pixels said:


> :hail: Thank you Cletus it worked. Yes I have my photo's and Catalog on a 2nd HDD.


You should have asked me how I know that was the problem.  I bought the NIK plugins earlier this week and I have my Presets stored with the Catalog too.


----------



## donoreo (Mar 29, 2013)

I do not have that directory you said to copy them to.  I also did not have presets stored with the catalogue.  My plugins are where you say to find them but the copy to location does not exist.


----------



## donoreo (Mar 29, 2013)

Never mind.  They show up in Edit in within LR.  I thought they would be in the plugin manager


----------



## Pusser (Mar 30, 2013)

Bruce J said:


> Anyone have any idea how long the discount codes will last?



The web master on Mu-43 advises Adobe has said discount codes will expire on 2 April.  Not sure about other codes but I would not bet on having 15 days to do the trial.

Cheers


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Pusser, welcome to the forum!

Is that Google's said they'll expire April 2?  They're not Adobe codes so I'm just wondering how Adobe know, that's all!


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 30, 2013)

Pusser said:


> The web master on Mu-43 advises Adobe has said discount codes will expire on 2 April.  Not sure about other codes but I would not bet on having 15 days to do the trial.



Thanks Pusser.  Guess I'd best pry open my wallet and get after it.


----------



## Pusser (Mar 31, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Pusser, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Is that Google's said they'll expire April 2?  They're not Adobe codes so I'm just wondering how Adobe know, that's all!



Sorry Google not Adobe - the date was good though


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 31, 2013)

That's great info then Pusser, thanks!


----------



## quantum (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone heard of any money off coupons/ vouchers/ codes available for Silver Effex Pro II??
Thanks
John


----------



## Bruce J (Apr 1, 2013)

Got mine on Sat., with discount. Thanks everyone for the info. Now, I just need to figure out how to use it all .


----------

